# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة النوكيا ( Nokia Hardware Repair Area)  أعطال الشريحة نوكيا dct4

## GSM-AYA

أعطال الشريحة نوكيا DCT4    Nokia Insert Sim Solution DCT4         التحميل      
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## magic75

بارك الله فيك

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------

